
Show HN: Konstellate – An Open Source GUI to Visualize Kubernetes Applications - lawrencevillain
https://github.com/containership/konstellate
======
Aqua
Someone who uses Kubernetes on a daily basis here.

The visualisation thing looks like a nice to have feature, but nothing a K8s
administrator can't live without. What's really interesting is the yaml
generator tool. This is something that would significantly improve my
productivity if only it were a little bit more uses friendly. Building new
deployments/jobs/resources in general involves a lot of 'kubectl explain'
invocations and documentation searching, not to mention the painful experience
of making sure the yaml is properly indented. This tool has a lot of potential
when it comes to improving that experience, but it would have to be simpler
and faster, e.g. remove the popup windows after clicking "plus" and instead
have a panel at the bottom of the screen. Do something to remove the extra
clicks when adding nested items, maybe a tree-list structure with quick-add
option? I mean, after you get accustomed with all the fields you don't even
need the description anymore, you just want to add new attributes and assign
values to them.

~~~
q3k
The way I've saved myself from YAML insanity in k8s is by using kubecfg [1]
and kube.libsonnet [2]. I can now build abstractions that work for my
particular deployments and never have to worry about extraneous verbosity in
day-to-day operations.

[1] - [https://github.com/bitnami/kubecfg](https://github.com/bitnami/kubecfg)

[2] [https://github.com/bitnami-labs/kube-
libsonnet/blob/master/k...](https://github.com/bitnami-labs/kube-
libsonnet/blob/master/kube.libsonnet)

------
q3k
This would be a nice addition to kubecfg.

Eg `kubecfg show --web` to bring up an HTTP server that hosts this and lets
you inspect the k8s resources that your jsonnet describes.

~~~
lawrencevillain
Yeah that is definitely something we are considering adding in. It seems to be
a pretty logical next step. Also, we want to tie it into local folder
structures to enable a gitops flow!

------
yahyaheee
Why clojure here?

~~~
jeremykross
Developer here. I suppose the simple answer is that this was a personal/side
project at my job and I picked the language I most enjoy. Additionally, I've
been hacking on a couple of libraries for writing web apps for the last few
years and wanted the chance to hone them on something non-trivial.

